# Looking to adopt in South Texas region



## crazitaco (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello! I'm looking to adopt (or purchase, but I'd prefer to adopt if at all possible) a solitary white pigeon as a companion animal. He or she would be kept indoors. I'll admit that this would be my first experience having a bird, but I'd done quite a bit of research and pigeons seem like excellent, rewarding, first-time birds.

I'm in the Corpus Christi area and I don't know of any nearby rescues or places to buy one. Not looking towards any specific athletic/fancy breed though a homing pigeon would probably be fine, I just find the white pigeons to be really pretty 

Can someone here point me in the right direction? If I did want to buy one, what would be the safest route in terms of seller? Some of the places online I've seen them being sold seem kinda shady. Also, I don't think I could drive out to bring them home, what then are my options?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I assume you have googled pigeons in Corpus Christi. There is a wildlife rehabilitator who might be able to steer you to a rescued pigeon.
http://tpwd.texas.gov/huntwild/wild/rehab/list/counties/index.phtml?id=178&county=Nueces
There are ads on Craigslist.
https://corpuschristi.craigslist.org/grd/5891989065.html
Would also contact your local bird rescues, humane societies, and animal shelters and ask if they have any pigeons. I suspect there is a pigeon out there waiting for loving care. We have adopted from our local shelter and from Craigslist as well as from a local pigeon racing club. A wedding release company might be willing to sell you a white pigeon too. Hope you find a great pigeon. Getting a nonreleasable rescued bird would save a life. Most healthy pigeons are happiest in pairs.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

crazitaco said:


> Hello! I'm looking to adopt (or purchase, but I'd prefer to adopt if at all possible) a solitary white pigeon as a companion animal. He or she would be kept indoors. I'll admit that this would be my first experience having a bird, but I'd done quite a bit of research and pigeons seem like excellent, rewarding, first-time birds.
> 
> I'm in the Corpus Christi area and I don't know of any nearby rescues or places to buy one. Not looking towards any specific athletic/fancy breed though a homing pigeon would probably be fine, I just find the white pigeons to be really pretty
> 
> Can someone here point me in the right direction? If I did want to buy one, what would be the safest route in terms of seller? Some of the places online I've seen them being sold seem kinda shady. Also, I don't think I could drive out to bring them home, what then are my options?


Search for Palomacy pigeon and dove adoptions.


----------



## crazitaco (Dec 12, 2016)

Oh, well I feel dumb...

I've looked on craigslist before and got no results. I didn't think to look under "farm and garden" instead of "pets", though. Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------

